# TOTUGers May 2016 meeting.



## Roy&Eira (May 18, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

Our May meeting is just 2 weeks away.

Our next meeting will now be at:-
East Toronto Masonic Temple at 13 Chisholm Avenue, Toronto (Danforth & Main area)
Chisholm Avenue is one block west of the Main Street subway station on Bloor Street. The temple is one block north of Bloor and has ample parking for attendees at our meeting. 
Date - Sunday May 29 2016
Time - 2:00pm to 5:00pm

A donation of $5 per person to cover the meeting costs. Refreshments will be provided. 

I have a PC and Basil has provided the Projection equipment for our presenters to use.
TUG has provided a free years membership and DEA have provided a fee exchange certificate for door prizes. DAE has sent us some information and promotion material for all participants.
We need someone to provide refreshments. Dori and Mike will bring a fruit tray. Eira and I will bring some water and white wine.

The proposed agenda for the meeting is:-
2:00 - 30 minutes to mingle
2:30 - Welcome, comments from the previous meeting (if any), self introduction of all couples (recent exchanges, favorite places to visit/exchange, TUG 'handle', etc.)
3:00 – Mike & Dori – Trip to Vietnam
3:30 – Roy & Eira - Costa Rica with the family &/or Cabo San Lucas with friends.
4:00 - Discussion of items for next meeting (i.e. exchange info and experiences, schedule format and venue for future meetings, info from other TUG members & groups, etc.)
4:30 - Another 30 min. to mingle
5:00 – End of meeting	


Please let me know if you have an item that you want to include in our meeting.

If you plan to attend please let us know, so that we can have seating and refreshments for the appropriate number of people.   


Yours
Roy & Eira


----------



## Roy&Eira (May 23, 2016)

*TOTUGers May 2016 meeting canceled.*

Hi Everyone,

I am sorry but I have to cancel our meeting for next Sunday. We do not have enough people who have indicated that they plan to attend to cover our costs of the meeting.

We will try to schedule a meeting again in the fall of 2016.

Yours 

Roy & Eira


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (May 25, 2016)

Thank you for the update .

Hope fall works


----------

